# crate size?



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

Kylie is still in her original crate. The length and width are fine. She takes up just half of the floor space when she sleeps in it.

The problem is that she is getting too tall for it. Her back is at 26" and the crate is 27" high.

I don't want to get an enormous crate, but I do want her next crate to be the last one I get.

She is 8 months old and 54 pounds. The vet still estimates that she will hit a maximum of 60 pounds.

What height of crate should I get for her? 
This is her current crate: Amazon.com: Midwest Life Stages Single-Door Folding Metal Dog Crate, 42 Inches by 28 Inches by 31 Inches: Pet Supplies
dimensions are 36" long x 24" wide x 27" high.

She is only in her crate to sleep at night now. When we need to leave during the day, she stays outside. There is nearly always somebody at home, so she is left in the backyard for 3-4 hours just 1-2x/week.


----------



## Raven bauer (Feb 7, 2013)

I would get the 48" crate if you have enough room for it. My Goldendoodle loves his and my GSD puppy loves his as well with the divider working very well!


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Go with the 48".... Go to wayfair.com. You'll get a pop up to sign up for a 10% off coupon. Sign up and it will get sent to you right away. The 48" double door crate is $94 right now.... so you get it for around $85 shipped 

I just sold my 42" to upgrade to a 48". Figured I would do it now, rather than later.


----------



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

Are you sure about the price? It popped up as $126.87 for me, which would still be well over $100 with 10% off.

Midwest Homes For Pets iCrate Double-Door Dog Crate | Wayfair


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I ordered this one from petco.com a few weeks back. It was the *48" L X 30" W X 32" H *size. Free shipping and it is a really good kennel. Very sturdy and roomy. I highly recommend it. ( Petco Classic 1-Door Dog Crates - Wire Dog Crates and Collapsible Dog Crates from petco.com ) .

There is also a 2 door kennel for a little bit more money. ( Petco Premium 2-Door Dog Crates - Collapsible Dog Crates and Wire Dog Crates from petco.com ) .


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation Geeheim, just ordered that crate now. on sale for 59.99 right now (130 normally) with free shipping cant beat that.


----------



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I ordered one of the 2-door (because where I need to put the crate, I have to have the door on the longer side).


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

I apologize about that.... I should have said the Midwest Life Stages crate. I just had my crate delivered Thursday.

Midwest Homes For Pets Life Stages Fold & Carry Double-Door Dog Crate (1648DD) 
*Size: *X-Large - 48" L x 30" W x 33" H

*Total:*
*$81.84*
This was with a $3 discount from when I purchased the first crate and the 10% off code... they give you "rewards" to use towards future purchases. 

The one reason I recommend these crates, is that they are actually heavier guage than the other brands. Even heavier than Midwest's ICrate. And the two doors is a must for me. No idea why the ICrate is so much more, when it is actually a lighter guage metal.


----------



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm glad I went for the biggest crate. Even though she always curled up into a ball in her crate and slept in only about half of it, I really like that she has a lot more room in this one. She couldn't have slept all sprawled out in her original crate, but she can do that in this one.


----------

